# would you give a client advisory notice



## Ste T (Jul 17, 2008)

When detailing a customers car would you point out any problems that you may find?

Say,

Tyres wearing uneven
Chunks missing out of tyre wall
bold tyre/s
Nail/screw in tyre
Rust coming through
Lights out
etc

Anything that could cuase harm to themselves of others? As sometimes you see it as sticking your nose in, Its just a did point out a massive chunk missing from a trye all and it didnt go down to well,


----------



## chris l (Mar 5, 2007)

yeh i would.if i noticed something wrong i would just mention it. cant believe it didnt go down well.what happened. surely a defect like that could be dangerous to not only the driver but other motorists if he has a blow out


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

i have before and most of the times i mentioned it,people dont take it that good,a bit like its my fault so now i dont bother,unless they seem cool when i first meet them and i think they will take it good,its hard cauz thats the kind of guy i am,helping sort


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

yes i always feel for the wear bumps across the tyres , up to them what they do about it but never had any negative replies if ive found excessive wear or a defect


----------



## Ste T (Jul 17, 2008)

scott. said:


> i have before and most of the times i mentioned it,people dont take it that good,a bit like its my fault so now i dont bother,unless they seem cool when i first meet them and i think they will take it good,its hard cauz thats the kind of guy i am,helping sort


thats just like it happened! like it was my fault....its a bugger as well as it was a BMW M3 2008, and it was a pleasure to detail...


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

thats not good 

its not as if you were trying to sell him new tyres or anything?


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

I include it in the additional notes of my final detail report/invoice.


----------



## Ste T (Jul 17, 2008)

thinking more on this i have saved them 3 points and maybe a fine too...


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

End of the day mate, sometimes you get great customers, sometimes you get crap ones. I'm always polite, courteous, and do everything I can to make people happy. The vast majority of people I come across are great, but a certain few aren't. Not much I can do about that!


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

I wouldn't go as far as to give them an "advisory notice" or report that's too formal, after all they're paying you to clean their car not give it an MOT so can understand why they might be a bit funny about it.

Just an informal chat afterwards saying "do you know there is..."


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

rmorgan84 said:


> I wouldn't go as far as to give them an "advisory notice" or report that's too formal, after all they're paying you to clean their car not give it an MOT so can understand why they might be a bit funny about it.
> 
> Just an informal chat afterwards saying "do you know there is..."


agree i always use the offhandish aproach "oh btw keep an eye on that tyre its low on the indicators " then if they dont know what im talking about i show them , plus i always get a nice thank you as i depart


----------



## dominic84 (Jan 27, 2007)

I personally wouldn't say anything afterwards because someone could easily say; "that wasn’t like it before you started cleaning it" and all-of-a-sudden you've put yourself in an awkward situation.

For this reason it's better to note down and or point out any problems before you start the job so there is no risk of future come back.


----------



## BIG Matt (Sep 16, 2007)

I think I'd appreciate any advice if someone was detailing my car. Not sure if I'd put things in writing incase of any legal implications (can't think of an example, but just incase), but no harm in mentioning things.


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

Wonderdetail said:


> I include it in the additional notes of my final detail report/invoice.


Yeah, I was going to mention that if you were a pro and have fancy form to fill out 

I always say to the owner/client if i spot anything wrong or unusual
But havent spotted anything yet :thumb:


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

peter richards said:


> agree i always use the offhandish aproach "oh btw keep an eye on that tyre its low on the indicators " then if they dont know what im talking about i show them , plus i always get a nice thank you as i depart


That's the way we used to do it, just mention any defects/problems etc on the walk round with the customer after we'd finished. We always replaced any missing valve caps FOC too, but made sure we mentioned it to the owner so they could be grateful, or suitably impressed with our service :lol: I'd be flipping grateful though if someone pointed out a nail in a tyre or something I didn't know about, jeesh, some people....


----------



## IdealShine (Aug 11, 2008)

I check the tyres and state of any boots - mainly because im there doing the arches anyway - plus its a little extra service - and its the little things that make a difference!


----------



## jimmas (Jan 24, 2007)

I do not generally comment on tyres, but anything I find body work wise I always report. never had any negative feed back yet, always a first as they say.


----------



## little john (Jun 10, 2007)

I would tell them about anything I found that could be a problem in the future. The only one was a clio I did that the tyres had began to perish with cracks in them and the tread was getting low too. The car doesnt cover that many miles so that was why. But I was thanked.


----------



## Ste T (Jul 17, 2008)

i think the wording i used in this post title was a little strong, it wasnt a report i gave, it was word of mouth, it went somthing like this: 

"While i was resoring your tyres back to black, i came across a part of the tyre wall missing, so i thought it was only right to point it out to you."


----------



## VWAlec (Aug 30, 2008)

Just for completeness, what reply did you get?


----------



## dynebaruk (Aug 13, 2007)

Perhaps you could mention to them before you start that you will point out any defects which you find when you're detailing the car.


----------



## Dave Spalding (Apr 16, 2008)

Ask them if they would like you to report any defects you may notice. If they say no then fine. Say no more. State to them though that you are not giving the car a safety check as they may try to blame you if you fail to notice something that then causes an accident. Personally I wouldn't be offended but some people are just misrable C U Next Tuesdays


----------



## MrLOL (Feb 23, 2007)

rmorgan84 said:


> I wouldn't go as far as to give them an "advisory notice" or report that's too formal, after all they're paying you to clean their car not give it an MOT so can understand why they might be a bit funny about it.
> 
> Just an informal chat afterwards saying "do you know there is..."


exactly

its all in the phrasing

a cheery "by the way mate, did you know ..." is hard to take offense to. The answer is either yes thanks for telling me, or "no ??" in which case you've done them a favour.


----------



## karl_liverpool (Sep 25, 2008)

i always do this as i work, i have never had anyone take offence. they seem more appreciative of it from what i seen.
tyres are important safety and could get you points. lets be honest how many ppeople actually check their tyres


----------

